# Smear test 22 yrs old need for IVF referral HELP!!!



## VickiandRob (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi!

I have been told by my consultant that i need a smear test to be referred for IVF.

My local GP told me to go to a family planning clinic as i am 22 so i rang them and guess what... they wont do it! the lady said even if they did do a smear, the lab would send it back as i havent been called up for 1 and because of my age!

has anyone else had this problem and if so is there anyway of solving it? i am based in stockport.

any help would be great!!

Thanks

Vicki x


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I would suggest that you go back to your GP and hopefully they will agree to do it for you. I do find it a bit strange that they are saying that the lab would send it back.. I would have thought they would do any test that is sent to them...


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Which consultant? 

Can you not ask your GP to refer you for IVF? They should send you to the gyne, who can do this test if its needed.

Or ask your GP...

You can also pay to go private, think it cost me around £150 but that was as my smear came back as inconclusive & nhs wanted me to wait 3 months-& I wasnt waiting!

As far as I am aware none of the two clinics I'd used needed any smear test results.

Good luck  xx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

I had this when I was having ivf routine tests, you need to make them aware it's ivf related & you cannot have ivf until its done & get them to inform the lab the same, go through your gp, you have to be firm or they for you off, you could ring ivf unit & get a letter of need be x


----------



## VickiandRob (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi 

thanks for your replies! and i thought it was strange that the lab would send it back but i tried arguing my case but they just dont want to know.

i rang my gp again today and they have told me that they won't do it and they know it is for ivf investigations so we can be referred. the doctor told me that i have to speak to the hospital. 

i have looked at how much it would be private and it would be £75 at least! I tried contacting the fertility clinic but just my luck they werent taking phone calls today and could not leave a message so i will have to try again in the morning.  

hopefully the hospital will help me tomorrow if not, i have no idea what to do!  

Vicki xxxx


----------



## VickiandRob (Jul 19, 2012)

hoping :) said:


> Which consultant?
> 
> Can you not ask your GP to refer you for IVF? They should send you to the gyne, who can do this test if its needed.
> 
> ...


my consultant is dr eyong


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

That is ridiculous you need it for IVF and yet they still won't give it to you. I'm cross for you! 

Hope you manage to get through to the clinic today maybe see if they can send a letter to your GP referring you back to him for your smear.

Good luck

xxx


----------



## VickiandRob (Jul 19, 2012)

So Angry! I rang the hospital and i have to wait until i go back in September to speak to the Consultant and let him know that my GP will not do the smear!! I am actually considering getting it done privately so it doesn't delay us as we have been waiting over a year to get this far!

The GP knows i need it for IVF referral and still not a blink!   

So so mad! 

xxxx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello

Sorry you are having hassle with your GP.  To be honest, I think you should consider changing to another more sympathetic GP or practice if at all possible.  The thing is, that once your IVF is underway, you may well need more help from your GP, eg blood tests, and if your current one is being difficult about this, it doesn't bode well for the future either.  I have heard about labs refusing to analyse smears if the person isn't due to be called for one so you might also just need to bite the bullet on this one and pay privately to keep things moving.

Good luck

Ellie


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Tell them your contacting citizens advice & pals for some advice!! Xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I wasn't due my smear as it was 3 yrs up and had to get it done privately. I was told the same the lab would disregard the sample as it isn't within the screening protocol parameters. Uk clinics didn't need smears but abroad they did & many countries screen yearly. X


----------



## kirstielou (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Vikki

I was initially told the same thing with the smear when I started doing IVF and was 24 so not "eligible" for the smear. 
What happened was that the nurse did it and the gp service and then I got a letter through the post saying they would need payment to complete the test. I sent off a cheque and then had the results back within a couple of weeks if I can remember correctly. 

My first result actually came back inconclusive anyway but my clinic werent concerned and proceeded anyway. Ironically as the smear came back inconclusive I had another one after that anyway which they didn't charge me for!! My nurse at the GP was also very funny about doing initial blood tests for me and made me feel bad.

I am sure your clinic must deal with this stuff all the time and it might not e 100% essential that you have ne anyway.

Fingers crossed for you xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

Argh, this type of thing makes me angry. I would be tempted to tell them you are bleeding between periods, then they should do it. My GP did them when I went in when I was bleeding between periods but wasn't due one. Xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I think one issue is that the lady is only 22 and the national screening programme is for women 25-65 as well. Even high risk women ie: sex workers for a decade can't have a smear until 25.


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

If its 25 - 65 then how come I got letter saying I'm overdue my smear, saw that you needed it for Ivf so decided il get it done next week


----------



## pearce.01 (Jul 4, 2013)

We are in oxford and can start at 21 as long as we've been trying for 3 years. I'm 23 and we have been trying for a year and 4 months so we are paying for our first round as we don't want to wait for 3 years. If I was you I'd definitely speak to the fertility clinic and they will give you all the information you need and best way to get smear etc. The clinic in oxford is great and we are so pleased with the treatment we are getting. Fingers crossed you can find a way to get one and not have to pay and then you can get on with everything. Im older than you and haven't been asked to have a smear :-s I know different areas have different ivf procedures. X


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I can kind of see where the gp is coming from, you are requesting something you wouldn't of had done if it wasn't for ivf, my gp refused me blood tests I needed as they had no reason to have tested them had I not have asked.

I think sometimes its worth paying so as not to delay yourself, they told me regarding my bloods that it was 'unethical' to do blood tests I requested so I just had to leave it at that and pay private for bloods.

Way I see it as we are getting thousands of pounds of fertility treatment free, so not going to complain about the odd blood test to speed things up. 

Lilly x


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, Re smears for under 25's, a friend of mine who had 3 children and a family history of cervical cancer was refused a smear when she had bleeding between periods due to her being under 25. She booked her smear for the week after her 25th birthday and was found with pre cancerous cells one stage away from cancer. Now all treated and ok but disgraceful.

I would speak to your consultants office and ask for them to send the paperwork, I am sure it will be done if its through Gyne at the hospital.

good luck.


----------



## sarabobs (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi im based in Manchester and when I lived in Oldham I requested a smear at 21 as I knew something was wrong my gp refused due to my age. So I refused to leave until it was sorted due to being way under the age limit for a smear I was referred to hospital and had to have it done in the gyne department.  Low and behold 4 months later I was being diagnoised with endo. Keep on pushing for the smear you can have it done just not by anyone other than the hospital.  I went to st marys last week and they asked if I ever had a smear and when I said I had only had 1 due to my age and not being allowed them they were fine with this.  So I don't see why one is that vital for you. Hope this helps xx


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

I needed one last year because on my first cycle of ivf was just nearly due to have it done by 3 months so they still wanted one done. My gp was very good and wrote on the form sent with smear that it was requested due to ivf and it come back so get your gp to do that. xx


----------



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi I'm 22 and was 20 when started my ivf journey.....I live in West Midlands but had ivf in Harley st they also wanted a smear but wouldn't do it neither would my gp in the end they said I didn't need it as I was young and the luckily good of any problems at my age were small......hope this helps x


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

I had my smear test Wednesday there, did not realise Scotland start from age of 20 X


----------

